# Introducing....Hazel+Atticus!



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I Love LaManchas! Cool!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck with your new additions!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Angora's are GREAT, had two as pets and my mum's parents bred them for a bit of extra $$. They are a pain to "shear" though, when we had to do them :lol: I remember our angora's... Penny liked Pepsi Max (found out by accident - mum didnt watch my drink) and Amber liked Frootloops (found out also by accident when she walked into our kitchen from outside!!!) Have fun with them :smile:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

OhMyGoodness!!! 
Atti looks like he would love a hundred kisses and Hazel about a thousand squeezes.
So Cute!!!
Congrats goatie mum!
Btw, Atti looks to be in ok in weight. Dairy breeds are slender built anyway, think boney dairy cows vs the beefy breeds, and as a youngster he is expected to be a tad bit gangly.
Hazel? Weeellll... hard to tell with the luxurious outer garments. 

Very nice looking new kids!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's great, Cowchick! I'm quickly becoming a fan myself. I've heard that LaManchas can be some of the best attitude-wise, I was thrilled when it turned out that Atti was half LM! :lol:

Thanks HLL! 

Thanks MLH! I appreciate it. haha

Sommsama, that's great! I'm really excited about getting to know them both. They're each sooo different but also so within the range of personalities that should really work out here. 
As far as shearing goes, time will tell. lol I've read on various goat forums that, if I don't want to save the fiber, it's not too hard to just use a pair of scissors. I don't plan on using any fiber from her, aside from maybe stuffing a few pillows or something...so I'm crossing my fingers that it'll be as "easy" as some people seems to make it sound! :lol:

Thanks Leah!!  I'm actually about to pm you about them..again. :rofl: 
I will be sure, once they're less concerned about me, to give them those hugs+squeezes. Currently they're not 100% sure that I'm not seeing a roast when I look at them. :lol: 




Lacey just met them, over the fence, and her reaction went like this: "WAT is THAT??! Oh, it's moving away...ME LOVE. NEED MORE. NEED to snuggle! New plaything! EMILY, did you see those creatures over there? THEY ARE MY BEST FRIENDS." 
I think it's safe to say that she most heartily approves. :rofl: 

The goats on the other hand: "WHITE GIANT. :shock: :shock: :shock:"

I think they'll get over it pretty fast though. When Hazel heard grain happening on the Lacey side of the fence between the goats and Lacey, she was very willing to walk right up to the fence even though L was only a couple feet away. It was good.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That curly one is a goat? OMG! I thought it was a sheep!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

RIGHT??!!!!   She's basically a ninja goat. And such a sass monster. It's the best.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ohmygod! hazel is AWESOMEEEEE! haha she looks like a dog in that last one!


haha poor atticus just looks so lost! hopefully he chills out soon!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Roperchick and Country Woman! 

I haven't decided which one is my favorite, they're both so great! haha I love Hazel's hair though, it's just so beastly! :lol: But the Atticus has the sweetest personality...Maybe they can both be my favorite! haha


Speaking of favorites, both of them are Lacey's favorites! She adores them so much. Basically the only way I can describe how she's acting is by saying that she's acting like they are some kind of baby animals. She's very carefully watching them, blocking Hazel from butting Atti when Hazel goes after him within her over the fence range, and she just gets this very very soft look on her face when she looks at them. 
It's really sweet. She definitely loves them more than she loved Lady! haha

And, to make this truly worthy of being in "horse pictures", here's Lacey watching over her "babies" :lol: [and you can see, they still aren't too sure about this big white thing that likes them sooooo much] :


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Most excellent Wallaby. Now just send a few more pictures.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I love goats! They have such exuberant personalities. I am so happy that Lacey is getting along well with her new companions... I can't wait for the cuddle photos!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a couple LaManchas that I got as bottle babies at the sale. They are like having dogs, great personalities. Too much fun!
They would hear me pull in the driveway and come running to greet me and jump in the truck if I opened the door. Nothing like taking your goats for a pickup ride 
In the evenings I would take a walk, I would have a pile of dogs, a litter of puppies and my goats in tow...I am sure it was quite the sight.
Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha, Chevaux, that's the plan! 

Meee too Arrowsaway! I can't wait for them to meet up as well. It shoulddd be adorable. Atticus is maybe knee height, or a little taller to Lacey and Hazel is about mid-forearm height. I reallllly want them to hang out under Lacey's belly. xD

That sounds so great Cowchick! Sounds like you guys had a ton of fun! 


Also, just for you guys, I took more photos...cuz you know, I just hate taking pictures, this was reallllly a stretch for me. NOT. 
:rofl:

Already grazing together through the fence. I'm really happy at least Atti seems to like Lacey. L reallly likes dark brown/brown+black animals, always, so I knew he would probably end up being her favorite. I was a bit worried that he wouldn't like that role though. Good thing he appears to be enjoying himself!










"Heramgerb! I did NOT give that upstart permission to graze with that DANGEROUS creature! Let him risk his life, I certainly won't! HAH."










Happy boy with his bramble bush...










"Here goatie, goatie, goatie! Come to mama!!"
This was right after Hazel chased Atticus around the pen for no apparent reason. Lacey came marching over to the gate, from where she had been grazing, and if looks could discipline, boy oh boy. :rofl:
Interestingly, while Lacey's generally pretty jealous when I give attention to other horses, she's not jealous at all of the goats! It's perfect!










"HELLO."
I had been told that the two best ways to get goats to like you are spending time with them and feeding them. So, I was sitting on the ground, to be less threatening, and taking pictures. I turned around and Hazel was RIGHT there inspecting me. :lol:










Then she laid down, and of course, she yawned. Do goats not have top teeth? :shock: I thought they did! haha She looks like one of those aliens that doesn't have a mouth, just a sucker thingy... 
I think I prefer Lacey yawns... hahaha










*Innocent*










So much bravery! I tossed some hay pellets around on the ground where I was sitting to encourage them, Atti especially, to be brave. It worked! He got within 6 inches of me! Didn't particularly want me to touch him but he was willingly that close!
Also, his horns+coloring reminds me of some kind of African gazelle/antelope... The best!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics. I am curious about Hazel's teeth.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Goats, sheep, cows, deer, and other ruminants, do not have top teeth. They have molars, but not incisors. Definitely creepy looking. 

They're cute, can't wait to see more pictures of them and Lacey all together!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They are way cute! I love hazel's coat! Look forward to hearing how Miss Lacey gets along with her new babies


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Goats don't have top FRONT teeth, but they have very sharp teeth in the back. My goats loved sucking on my fingers, and I gave them that as a distraction at shows. Do NOT let your finger venture back to either side, though! My goat Honey bit down and I had a hole in my nail until the nail grew out! :lol:

Atti and Hazel are adorable! You could also sit in their pen and read a book to let them get known to your presence. They'll get so curious, they'll just have to come over and investigate. And eat your book 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Good to know about the teeth! That's pretty cool. 

I can't wait to get them introduced, face to face, with Lacey as well. I think she's looking forward to it too - she spends a lot of time with her head in their pen. :rofl: Atticus is really warming up to her (probably cuz Hazel's a huge jerk to him - ie typical dominant doe) and I actually saw them sniff noses today! A-dor-a-ble!

Also, like you mentioned Kaylella, I've been trying to take some time each day to just sit with them and not expect much. I've been throwing hay pellets on the ground prior to sitting down so they're encouraged to come "visit" me and get food while being near me (I'm trying to stay away from too much hand feeding just because I'd prefer they don't become nibbly - probably inevitable but yknow, i can try! haha).
Today my best friend, who apparently LOVES goats (she's been my best friend for years but I did not know that fact until I got the goats! haha), came over and we sat together on the ground with the goats. 
And you know what? Hazel actually came up to us and allowed me to pet her AND leaned into my petting! That was the first time she actually voluntarily accepted petting without any sort of force being placed in her to keep her nearby. I was thrilled. And of course the bestie, being a true bestie, took a picture. 
Not my best angle but whatere', PETTING HAZEL.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my gosh i LOVE your goaties hehe! they warm up quick. lol i have 2. a little pygmy doe and a Kiko Whether. they are the funnest thigns ever about 6pm, they start getting frisky and running and bucking allover the yard, jumping in the back of the truck. and then flying off of it and tearing around the yard haha. i cant wait to see lacey all together with the little furries


----------



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

I absolutely love that the little one is named Atticus! I've been waiting for the right animal to come along for me to name Atticus, but he hasn't come along yet, haha.They're adorable!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay Goats! Omg, I LOVE Hazel's coat! Definitely looks like a sheepdog in disguise. lol. My horse had a goat buddy too, and they matched! Haha. Funny because I actually had Viola, the goat, before Daisy, The Horse. Daisy looovvved HER goat. Here's a couple pics of them-


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is just a quick picture of my quirky guy Freckles. lol he loves white bread. so i give them a couple of pieces a couple times a month. and this month i stuck them on his horns haha 
he's an "inbred" goat


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wallaby, I am just curious, if you don`t mind: What are your plans for shearing Hazel's coat. I assume it keeps growing and that it has value...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Those are great pictures guys!  Thanks for sharing!!

Chevaux, yes and yes. :lol: 
My current plan is to hand shear her with scissors (started yesterday, she threw a major fit so it's going to be a 2 part process - she looks like a shaved poodle wearing bell bottoms... hahaha). The "norm" for Angoras is once every six months (they grow about an inch of hair/month) so the usual is shearing in the late summer/early fall and shearing in the spring.
I'm hoping to keep her "personal" areas shorter as a general rule - maybe once a month? but I'll be letting the rest of her grow. 
Her fiber does have some value but not a ton. Apparently as fiber goats age, the quality of their fiber decreases because the hair becomes coarser with each shearing. Right now her hair is, based on her age alone (there are methods of testing its quality but I don't really know how/haven't tried to test it yet), rug/craft project/etc quality. 
When she was younger, since she's really well bred, her fiber would have been really soft and the kind of thing you could really get money for.
It's still soft now but it would make for itchy clothing! lol
This shearing, I didn't bother saving any because it was super matted and just gross. Hopefully next time it'll be nicer and it won't be my first "rodeo" anymore so hopefully I'll be able to save the quality areas and maybe put it on Craigslist or something... 

Hahaha so much information spewing! Hopefully that wasn't too much...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope - just the right amount of info. And this, of course, leads to a request for Hazel pics now.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wanna see a cute poodle Hazel! <3 i love goats, and i want wait seeing more pictures of Hazel and Atticus. they are just too adorable


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lilkitty, I LOVE your "in-bread" goat!!! Bah hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

